# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Getting a House Moved from QLD to NSW

## Do it yourself

Hi Guys. 
New to the Forum, but interested in buying my first home next year in Muswellbrook. Just wondering what would be involved in terms of cost, time and meeting council requirements to move a house. Something like this relocatable house - Bardon - QLD - $ 7,000.00  - old queenslander to Muswellbrook and getting it stumped up.  
From the outside it seems like I could get a reasonable deal and save on building a new house. Any thoughts? Not too mention saving all that embodied energy  :Wink:

----------


## manofaus

why do you want to move a house to muswellbrook? There are plenty of those type of houses here already!! (not really queenslanders, but federation cottages) There are plenty that come up for sale here too. The downside is the price I suppose, but I wouldn't think it would be that easy to move a queenslander down here. Problem is that those types of houses used area specific features and if you move one down here you would need to source your needed pieces from up there. You will pay a pretty penny to match the fittings down here. If you find a house here in muswellbrook, I would be happy to help you if you like.

----------

